# Wert altes GT Backwoods - Umbau oder Verkauf sinnvoll?



## phg (6. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Freut mich, nach einiger Suche im Netz dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.

Sicherlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Nach längerer Radlabstinenz habe ich vor ein paar Wochen mein GT Backwoods aus dem Keller geholt (BJ ca. 1996).

Nach langem Ringen mit mir spiele ich nun mit dem Gedanken das gute Stück zu verkaufen, da ich gerne "modernere" Komponenten hätte.

1. Frage: Lohnt eurer Ansicht nach ein Umbau: Auf jeden Fall Schaltung komplett, Bremes auf V-Brakes (Scheibe muss nich sein), evtl. soweit möglich Gabel.

2. Frage: sollte ich mir doch ein neues Bike anschaffen, wo würdet ihr das GT am besten verkaufen, welcher Preis wäre nach eurer Ansicht angemessen?

Danke euch!

Philipp


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mit Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phg (6. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Fotos kommen - war zu dunkel im Keller. 

VG Philipp


----------



## phg (6. Mai 2008)

so, hier die Fotos!

Philipp


----------



## Janikulus (6. Mai 2008)

94er Backwoods? Ich würde das Bike als Stadtmöhre behalten, du bekommst wahrscheinlich um die 100Euro dafür, und mir ein neues z.B. avalanche zulegen


----------



## colombo (6. Mai 2008)

wenn es verkaufen willst, mach dir doch gedanken wegen des preises und meld dich mal. die größe wäre für meine freundin interessant.

grüße


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Phillip

Schönes Rad , aber ein Verkauf wird sich wohl kaum lohnen , viel mehr als die schon genannten 100 sind wohl nicht drin .

Ein Umbau auf modernere Komponenten macht nur Sinn , wenn die alten nicht mehr gut funktionieren , sprich wenn Handlungsbedarf besteht . V-Brakes - auch gute - bekommst du schon recht günstig , musst allerdings auch die STI austauschen , da diese auf Cantis ausgelegt ist . Hier etwas vernünftiges zu finden ist schwierig bzw. teuer und meist mit einem Umbau von 7 auf 8fach verbunden - wieder Geld .

Bei der Gabel gibt es auch Probleme - moderne Federgabeln bauen zu hoch für die alten Rahmen - günstige alte gibt es zwar auch , muss man aber etwas Geduld haben .

Also ich würde empfehlen - falls du das Bike behalten willst - Austausch der  verschliessenen Teile und so weiterfahren und erstmal schauen ob die Radllust dich wieder packt , oder ein neues Bike kaufen , so den innrern Schweinehund etwas anstacheln und das Backwoods vorerst mal in Reserve halten - solche Verkäufe bereut man manchmal schneller als einem lieb ist .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## maggo.h (17. November 2009)

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, klinke ich mich hier mal rein.

Und zwar bin ich grad dabei ein GT Backwoods (BJ. weiß ich leider nicht) wieder aufzubauen und komme derzeit auch ziemlich fix voran 
Ich verwende größtenteils Teile, die ich aus meinem anderen Bike mit der Zeit ausgebaut und durch neue/bessere ersetzt habe.

Ein paar Bilder zum aktuellen Stand:


 

 

 



Demnächst kommen die Laufräder, Kassette und die Schaltgriffe dran.

Nur irgendwie dreht sich mir grade der Kopf seit ich nach ner neuen Sattelstütze suche. 
Hab die alte gammelige Stütze mit der Schieblehre gemessen und dabei sind knapp unter 26mm herausgekommen. Kann das sein?!

Finde z.B. hier http://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Sattelstützenmaße nicht ein GT mit einem Stützmaß kleiner 26.
Ok es ist kein Backwoods dabei, aber trotzdem find ich das komisch.

Und dann gibts 25,4 / 25,6 / 25,8 also Option zu kaufen. 

Irgendwie is mein Kopf grad leer. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## tofu1000 (17. November 2009)

Hab das gleiche Modell im Keller - allerdings nicht mehr in der schönen Farbe.

vorher




nachher




Bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass bei mir ist eine 26,8 Stütze verbaut ist (original), aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, schau ich morgen nochmal nach.
Kleiner als 26 - nee! Hast du mal an einer möglichst jungfräulichen Stelle gemessen?


----------



## maggo.h (17. November 2009)

WOW. Das sieht ja klasse aus!!! 
Wo hast du die Decals her? Hab auch schonma gesucht, aber nur sehr wenig finden können. 
Ist der Rahmen neu gepulvert oder lackiert? Was hat das gekostet?
Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch noch 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hast du mal an einer möglichst jungfräulichen Stelle gemessen?



Das ist das Problem. So eine Stelle gibts leider nicht mehr. 
Die ist generell schon ziemlich verwarzt und flutscht auch recht Locker ins Rohr.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

So, besser spät als nie. Es ist definitiv eine 26.8 Stütze verbaut - und die passt wie angegossen.  Also geh einfach mal zum Händler deines Vertrauens und schieb mal ne gebrauchte 26.8 ins Rohr.
Die Decals sind selbst erstellte Repros. Zwei Farben geplottet und übereinander geklebt.
Der Rahmen ist bei Brandes & Speckesser neu gepulvert (Preisliste findest du auf der Seite), hier wirds aber qualitativ genau so gut, aber evtl. günstiger (selbst Anfragen >> PN). 
Aber überleg dir genau welche Farbe du nimmst, die originale vermisst man definitiv...
Also viel Erfolg! Und berichte darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo.h (20. November 2009)

Ok, dann werd ich mal schaun. Vielen Dank nochmal.
Mit dem pulvern werd ich mal schauen. Der Rahmen soll eigentlich möglichst original aussehen, von daher würd ich den auch in dem Rot (oder ein ähnliches) beschichten lassen. Nur wann ist natürlich die Frage. 
Auf jeden Fall schonma danke für die 2 Anlaufstellen 


Wir haben hier einige Behindertenwerkstätten in der Nähe die auch Pulverbeschichtungen machen, vielleicht frag ich da mal nach und lass mir vielleicht ein kleines Muster pulvern. Ein Bekannter hat sich dort schon Motorradteile pulvern lassen und die Qualität war echt gut!

Hast du denn evtl. noch die Vorlagen für die Aufkleber. Könnts mir auch selbst basteln, aber so würd ich ein wenig Arbeit sparen und der Mensch ist ja faul 

-marko-


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

Sorry, aber die Vorlagen rück ich nicht raus. Nicht dass ich dir oder sonstwem was unterstellen möchte, aber mir ist das Risiko einfach zu groß, dass sich dann irgendwann irgendwer mit meiner Arbeit einen Zuverdienst verschafft. Ich hoffe, du verstehst mich nicht falsch.
Aber wenn du in diesem Unterforum etwas suchst, findest du sicher auch Jemanden, der dir die Decals gern gegen recht geringe Kosten plotten wird.
Wie geschrieben, nix für ungut...


----------



## maggo.h (20. November 2009)

Kein Thema, kann ich schon verstehen 

Wäre ja nur bequemer gewesen, aber dann setz ich mich da selbst ran


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

ich finde dein backwoods sehr schick. würde ich aber nicht zur stadtschlampe verkommen lassen. entweder original lassen oder nett aufbauen.

meins sah mal so aus:

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=13314&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

aktuell so wie im anhang. wartet grad darauf daß ich es zum lackierer bringe...aber wird erst im dezember. an sich ein super rahmen. falls es dir nicht mehr zu sagt...kannste dich gerne bei mir mal im januar melden....evtl hätte ich ne neue heimat dafür.


----------



## maggo.h (23. November 2009)

Bin grade dabei es neu aufzubauen. 

XT V-Brakes mit LX Griffen
LX-Kurbel aus meinem anderen Rad (da is jetz eine RaceFace drin)
Laufräder sind neu
Kassette ist neu
Schaltgriffe sind neu. Shimano SLX
Umwerfer und Schaltwerk kommen noch neu. Auch SLX

Was ich mich nur noch frage ist, ob man die Schaltwerksinnereien tauschen kann?!! 

So wie ich das sehe, wird der Zug für den Umwerfer auf der linken Rahmenseite verlegt (wenn man draufsitzt und von oben guckt) und der andere Zug auf der rechten Seite. 
Doof an der Sache ist jetzt, dass der Linke Schalthebel für den Umwerfer ist. Wäre irgendwie besser gewesen, wenn der Zug vom linken Griff an die rechte Seite verlegt werden könnte, aber das stell ich mir wohl zu einfach vor.


----------



## divergent! (23. November 2009)

sehr gut daß du es aufbaust. die zugverlegung ist doch kein problem. die hülle vom umwerferhebel kommt von links, machste in das loch rechts am unterrohr. beim schalthebel rechts halt links ans unterrohr. die züge lässt du einfach unterhalb des unterrohrs kreuzen. am tretlager hast du meist so ne bowdenzugführung. wenn du hinter dem rad stehst ist dann der umwerferzug auf der linken seite, der schaltwerkszug auf der rechten. geht problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo.h (23. November 2009)

Ahso, joa das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, dachte nur, dass es evtl. nicht so gut ist wenn sich die Züge kreuzen, da sie ja quasi nackt übereinanderliegen und durch die Kreuzung auch die Führung stärker abnutzen. Aber wenns geht: Top


----------



## divergent! (23. November 2009)

ach da brauchste dir keine sorgen machen. kleiner tip:

im radladen gibts so kleine plastehülsen ( ganz dünne strohhälme ). die einfach über den gesamten bowdenzug ( also vom zuganschlag am unterrohr bis zu dieser kabelhaltergeschichte um tretlager ) ziehen. dann ist der zug schön geschützt und reiben tut da nix. sind 2 die sinnvoll inverstiert sind.


----------



## maggo.h (24. November 2009)

So wirds gemacht! 

Danke euch schonmal für die Tips!


----------



## maggo.h (25. November 2009)

Sooo... nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit ist nun auch die Vorlage für die Decals fertig.

Nur das "backwoods" hab ich noch nicht, aber es eilt ja nicht.


----------



## maggo.h (28. November 2009)

So. Ich weiß jetzt auch warum ich so komische Messergebnisse bei der Sattelstütze hatte.
Sie war schlicht zu klein. Dafür war das Sitzrohr oben ein wenig zusammengedrückt, damit sie überhaupt hielt.
Nach einigem ziehen und biegen, passt nu die 26,8er Stütze rein und der Schnellspanner is auch wieder angepasst und tut seinen Dienst nach Vorschrift.

Es fehlen jetzt noch Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kette und dann ist das Rad erstmal fahrbereit.

Habe es mit den Schaltzügen nun doch so gemacht, dass sie sich nicht kreuzen.Die Biegeradien sind jetzt ziemlich klein, aber es geht trotzdem ganz gut. Die alten Schaltkomponenten wurden provisorisch montiert, um zu sehen, ob durch die engen Radien der Schaltvorgang beeinträchtigt wird. Ist nicht der Fall, darum bleibt das jetzt so.

Danke nochmal an alle Tipgeber


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

26,8 stützendurchmesser....also gt hat scheinbar früher bei den maßen nicht so acht gegeben...genau wie heute beim gewicht. mein backwoods hatte 27.0 und habe es auf 27.2 aufreiben lassen.


----------



## maggo.h (29. November 2009)

Aktueller Zwischenstand sieht folgendermaßen aus.









Es wird so langsam  bald ist es so weit.

Die Reifen werden noch getauscht, weil da schonmal ein Messer drin steckte (grml  ) und die Pedalen bleiben wohl auch nicht. Die Reifen hab ich aufgezogen damit es nicht immer auf den Felgen hier rumrutscht.


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. glaub mir, wenn du drauf sitzt machst du 3 kreuze daß du es nicht verklingelt hast...und zwar mit nem dicken grinsen....etwa so


----------



## maggo.h (29. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...und zwar mit nem dicken grinsen....etwa so



Das glaub ich allerdings auch. Sogar in dem heruntergekommenen Zustand ist es eigentlich noch ziemlich gut gefahren. Bin gespannt wie es rennt wenns fertig is


----------



## Lousa (30. November 2009)

yep, gefällt mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo.h (30. November 2009)

So. 

Im Prinzip könnte ich den Rahmen jetz pulvern lassen. Mal sehen ob ich das noch tu. Muss erstmal wieder etwas zu Geld kommen. 

Die Decals sind soweit fertig. Müssen nur noch vektorisiert werden.
Nur wo kann ich die dann plotten lassen? Gibts da ne gute Adresse im Internet?

So "könnte" das Rad mit neuen aufklebern aussehen. (sorry für die schäbige Bildbearbeitung  quick'n'dirty )




Backwoods waren mir zu viele neue Buchstaben, daher hab ich aus denen etwas kombiniert, die ich grad schon fertig hatte 

Vielleicht lass ich es ja sogar so, oder das Rohr bleibt frei. 
Mal gucken was draus wird 


EDIT: Hat jemand eine gute Empfehlung für eine andere Gabel? Hab bisher nicht wirklich viel gefunden. Nur Gabeln die höher bauen.


----------



## divergent! (1. Dezember 2009)

sieht gut aus. ich würde den rahmen in dem rotton lassen. der sieht gut aus. wenn du ne passende federgabel willst nimm doch na alte sid oder judy. die passen bestens.


----------

